# Differences in Ritchey road and MTB stem



## El Caballito

Quick question, are there any significant differences between the Ritchey road and mtb stem? My friend has a mtb wcs stem that he's practically giving away. Could I put it on my road bike?


----------



## Fai Mao

If the steering tube is the same size AND the bar diameter is the same size then yes, probably.

MTB's have skinnier bars than road bikes normally so check. IF you are wanting to get a flat bat road bike then all you need is the steerer size


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

MTB bars are 25.4mm in diameter, or 1".

Road bars are generally 26.0mm though there are exceptions.

Unless we're talking oversize then MTB is 31.8 and road is... 31.8.

Ahhh, standards....

Short answer is yes, you can do it providing the bar and stem diameter is the same, as Fai Mao said. Once you work out the diameters, it's up to you to work out if the resulting bar position is going to be right for you.

Grumps


----------



## RHankey

I'm using Ritchey WCS stems on both my road and mtn bikes, and the only difference between them is their length. As pointed out, so long as both the mtn bike and road bike are using oversize (31.8mm) bars and 1 1/8" steerers, then the stem is interchangable between the bikes. You can't move the stem over if the mtn bike is usng an older standard (25.4mm) bar.


----------

